# [AppleScript] Lecture/Écriture dans un .plist



## p4bl0 (12 Mars 2006)

Bonjour !!

Je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen en AppleScript de lire et d'écrire (modifier) un fichier de préférences .plist


en fait je fais une applications avec AppleScript Studio et je voudrais pouvoir utiliser un .plist dans le dossier Preferences de l'utilisateur. Il y aurait juste 2 champs, qui serait tout les deux des "string" pas long.


Comment faire ??

merci d'avance !


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Mars 2006)

C'est bon j'ai trouver (fiewwww c'était bien cacher...)

Faut utiliser user defaults


voilà !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2006)

j'allais le dire
évoqué sur le site d'un des maitres applescript ( o reilly)
http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/mac/2005/07/29/plist.html


----------

